# 2018 OGF Rick Seevers (Misfit) & Dick (Puterdude)Memorial Crappie Tournaments



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The dates have been set and registration has begun for this years OGF crappie tournaments.

May 19th Indian Lake
Sept 29th Alum Creek

You can enter each one separately or join the combined event for even more prizes. All rules and registration has been attached. Invite who you want, you do not have to be an OGF member to compete (but why wouldn't you be an OGF member?) This tournament was designed to be a fun tournament and to put some screen names to faces. Welcome to all crappie fisherman, beginners to pros (haha, we don't have any of those). 

If anyone is interested in sponsoring these events or have baits to sponsor, please let me know.

If you have any questions at all, please let me know.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

We have just picked up a great sponsor for these events. Glo-Pro.......go check them out, some great product. https://www.gloprolures.com/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rutty said:


> We have just picked up a great sponsor for these events. Glo-Pro.......go check them out, some great product. https://www.gloprolures.com/


They was at the expo this year. I picked up lipless crank an jerk-bait to try. The lipless cranks are soft-plastic. And the jerkbaits have a chamber you can add/remove water to make the bait suspend/sink/float depending what you want. Each bait also has an area to insert a glo-stick. Guy working the booth was nice. Gave me a deal an gave my little boy a bunch of glo-sticks.
Good-job rutty..... hope you guys have fun. Couod potentially be good timing on the spring tournie if weather straightens out any at all.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They was at the expo this year. I picked up lipless crank an jerk-bait to try. The lipless cranks are soft-plastic. And the jerkbaits have a chamber you can add/remove water to make the bait suspend/sink/float depending what you want. Each bait also has an area to insert a glo-stick. Guy working the booth was nice. Gave me a deal an gave my little boy a bunch of glo-sticks.
> Good-job rutty..... hope you guys have fun. Couod potentially be good timing on the spring tournie if weather straightens out any at all.


If this weather gets stable like it is showing, Indian should be real good that weekend.


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

How many teams has registered so far.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Crappie Bandit said:


> How many teams has registered so far.


Not many pre-registered yet, but I don't expect that many to pre-register. It seems now a days everyone registers at the ramp in the morning.


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Crappie Bandit said:


> Thanks


Are you fishing in it?


----------



## Crappie Bandit (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure yet.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyone fishing the tournament, bring your registration form already filled out if you can.


----------

